# postfix/dovecot IMAP



## morskipas (24. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Leute,

seit einigen Tagen beschäftigt mich dieses Problem und ich bekomme es einfach nicht in den Griff. Deshalb mal die Frage in die Experten-Runde.

Ich habe einen vServer mit postfix und dovecot, funktioniert alles super, bis auf eine Ausnahme.
Wenn ich über einen Mailclient (IMAP) in den Ordner INBOX gehe, sehe ich immer den Inhalt von /var/mail/%u dort ist natürlich nichts mehr, da Postfix über deliver die Mails ausliefert und zwar nach /home/%u/mail/inbox
Was muss ich denn konfigurieren, damit dovecot bei einer Anfrage eines Mailclients die inbox von /home/%u/mail anzeigt und nicht die /var/mail/%u
Wenn ich den deliver Befehl weglasse bleiben die Mails in /var/mail/%u und der Mailclient kann alles ehen, aber dann funktionieren die sieve Skripte nicht (logisch), aber blöd 
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich-

Hier meine Konfiguration
Ubuntu 11.1 / Postfix 2.8.5 / Dovecot 2.0.13
Installiert habe ich das Package postfix-dovecot
Kann das was mit mail_location zu tun haben?

Mailbox delivery in postfix sieht so aus 

```
/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -c /etc/dovecot/conf.d/01-mail-stack-delivery.conf -m "${EXTENSION}"
```
Hier die dovecot config

```
> dovecot -n
# 2.0.13: /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
# OS: Linux 3.0.0-12-generic-pae i686 Ubuntu 11.10 
mail_location = mbox:~/mail/:INBOX=/var/mail/%u
managesieve_notify_capability = mailto
managesieve_sieve_capability = fileinto reject envelope encoded-character vacation subaddress comparator-i;ascii-numeric relational regex imap4flags copy include variables body enotify environment mailbox date
passdb {
  driver = pam
}
plugin {
  sieve = ~/.dovecot.sieve
  sieve_dir = ~/sieve
}
protocols = imap pop3 sieve
service auth {
  unix_listener /var/spool/postfix/private/dovecot-auth {
    group = postfix
    mode = 0660
    user = postfix
  }
}
ssl_cert = </etc/ssl/certs/dovecot.pem
ssl_cipher_list = ALL:!LOW:!SSLv2:ALL:!aNULL:!ADH:!eNULL:!EXP:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM
ssl_key = </etc/ssl/private/dovecot.pem
userdb {
  driver = passwd
}
protocol imap {
  imap_client_workarounds = delay-newmail
  mail_max_userip_connections = 10
}
protocol pop3 {
  mail_max_userip_connections = 10
  pop3_client_workarounds = outlook-no-nuls oe-ns-eoh
  pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv
}
protocol lda {
  deliver_log_format = msgid=%m: %$
  mail_plugins = sieve
  postmaster_address = postmaster
  quota_full_tempfail = yes
  rejection_reason = Your message to <%t> was automatically rejected:%n%r
}
```
Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe
morskipas


----------



## carg (30. Apr. 2012)

Hi,

mail_location muß richtig gesetzt werden. Dann klappt es auch.
Grüße


----------



## morskipas (30. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von carg:


> Hi,
> 
> mail_location muß richtig gesetzt werden. Dann klappt es auch.
> Grüße



Danke für den Tipp carg, aber die mail_location ist korrekt. Ich konnte das Problem nun lösen, es hat nur die Berechtigung auf das Verzeichnis /var/mail gefehlt, ich hatte nur die Datei berechtigt.
Nun schnurrt alles 

Beste Grüße
morskipas


----------

